# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Spawn by Myogenix

## CanthookitLs6

Anyone used it?

----------


## yowhatupU

I just started using and it seemed to have some good results. Then I went on a 5 day trip where I couldn't workout or eat well, so I can't give a great response. Everyone I talked to has absolutely loved it.

----------


## ultra40

Whats that compound mix? I think its 2 or 3 methyls but i'm not sure. Wouldn't take it if so.

----------


## KZRSOIZE

just heard about this supp today....anymore input from users....before its banned...

----------


## Gaspari1255

Epistane and Havoc..Gained about 12 lbs. Best PH I have ever used. My strength went through the roof, got the bench max. up about 35lbs in one month. I put on some nice, good quality bulk too. Make sure you use a SERM though for PCT.

----------


## ACE5HIGH

> Epistane and Havoc..Gained about 12 lbs. Best PH I have ever used. My strength went through the roof, got the bench max. up about 35lbs in one month. I put on some nice, good quality bulk too. Make sure you use a SERM though for PCT.


Havoc and Epistane are the same thing...

Spawn is Epistane and Tren

----------


## Gaspari1255

ahh my bad, that is what I meant to say.

----------


## USAFPararescue

Label says 
Estra-4, 9-diene-3, 17-dione 30mg
2a, 3a-epithio- 17a- methyletioallocholanol 8mg

FYI
So your saying is Tren and something else?

----------


## ACE5HIGH

> Label says 
> Estra-4, 9-diene-3, 17-dione 30mg
> 2a, 3a-epithio- 17a- methyletioallocholanol 8mg
> 
> FYI
> So your saying is Tren and something else?


Sorry I dont follow  :Hmmmm: 

Yes, as said before this is Epistane and Tren combo...

----------


## USAFPararescue

Buddy of mine had a bottle, That's what it says. I dont know what that shit means, but w.e. Didnt know if you guys needed it.

----------


## USAFPararescue

Taking it now, and have been getting great gains. I have alot more stamina during lifting and also gained about 11 lbs in 4 weeks with a good diet. A+++ on this shit. Get it before its banned.

----------


## stallion_1

Epistane clones will not be banned.
'tis only those related to bold, tren and madol.

----------


## peachfuzz

> Epistane clones will not be banned.
> 'tis only those related to bold, tren and madol.


spawn contains tren ...therefore it will be banned. 

P.S YOU ARE EVERYWHERE STALLION!

----------


## stallion_1

> spawn contains tren ...therefore it will be banned. 
> 
> P.s you are everywhere stallion!


 i know it will be banned coz of the tren.
Hey im donwloading porn while tryin' to educate these newbs.

----------


## peachfuzz

Here is a little something to help get the juices flowing. It is from another thread. http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/787888/ I hope you like it. Enjoy

----------


## stallion_1

Dude, thats from the other moron sexy something.

----------


## CanthookitLs6

> Here is a little something to help get the juices flowing. It is from another thread. http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/787888/ I hope you like it. Enjoy


ban .

----------


## Garbanzo Dude

Who has it at the best price???

----------


## charlesriley

lmao

----------


## Machdiesel

There's tons of it on ebay, most have a reserve of 80-90$ dollars for a 4 week cycle

----------


## bigslick7878

I was wondering if this stuff was going to ge banned eventually because of the results I have seen everyone post here. There is no way it is just a normal supplement with the gains people experience.

One question, where in relation to a cycle should you take this stuff? Before? After? Nowhere near?

And it will usually run about $85 no matter where you get it. I think I might have to stock up just in case.

----------


## PistolStarta

it is a steroid so the same amount of time off cycle as to run AAS. Stuff is rough and I'm trying different for my next PH go around. Plus 85 us pretty high per bottle, I'd rather buy cheap stuff (mdrol) and run 2 or 3 cycles get safer consitant results.

----------


## Kibble

I ran it. Incredible strength gains. Eventually lost all gains. Did a Nolva and Clomid pct

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Great product. If you want the same affect try CEL's X-Tren and E-Stane. Take them together and boom....you have SPAWN......

----------


## PistolStarta

> I ran it. Incredible strength gains. Eventually lost all gains. Did a Nolva and Clomid pct


same here man, not as good of a PCT tho. I blame it on my diet.

----------

